# What is this on glass???



## parkerjaxmollymo (Jul 1, 2014)

My tank has been set up for about 2 months now using MG organic with eco-complete. I now have these white dots all over the glass. It does wipe off and then returns after several days. I've noticed the lived my lights are on the faster it grows back so I've cut my photoperiod down to 6 hours a day. Would adding a bunch of plants at once help?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Isn't this the tank that's still cycling? If so, then this is probably attributed to that. If I recall, the white stuff on the glass is due to elevated nitrites. This would mean your bacteria has caught up with the ammonia production (ammonia to nitrite), but hasn't stabilized in converting the waist to nitrate (nitrite to nitrate).

Check your water parameters, you may need to do water changes to keep the levels from getting too high. Ammonia and Nitrite should both read 0 in a cycled tank.


----------



## parkerjaxmollymo (Jul 1, 2014)

No my tank is cycled, it's the softened water I have and high kH 300ppm, and pH 8.4 that are my biggest concerns right now. In another forum someone suggested the white stuff might have something to do with my diy co2? I disconnected it and cleaned the glass. Its just an elimination process at this point. My fish don't mind it, they nibble on it from time to time


----------

